# Bullying Gourami?



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

I got four Bronze Cories today, and immediatly my Opaline Gourami started chasing them. I tried rearranging the decor, but that didn't help. Are there other bottom-feeders that won't be pushovers? Is there something else I can do?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

do they have caves or driftwood to hide ?


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

They have a cave and a driftwood. Called the fish store, and they suggested turning the lights off, then putting them in. I rearranged the decor, put in driftwood, added catfish, then added gourami. I left the lights off for about two and a half hours, and he's back at it. Though I am not chasing after the cories with a net again. That was a huge pain. He's also chasing the schooling fish.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Gouramis are tough fish(more so than most people seem to think).What size tank are they in?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

The cories will easily avoid the gourami if they have places to hide. You may have to remove the gourami for a couple of hours, that should calm him down if he is still at it this morning.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree with above question as to the tank size. Some gourami may not like to be with tank mates.


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

They're in a 30 gallon bowfront. He was fine until I added the cories. His other tankmates are Pearl Danios, and Harliquin Rasboras, 13 total, and a temporary mystery snail. He isn't so bad anymore, but now I'm worried about adding a ram cichlid in a week or so. Also, one of my danios isn't eating, is really dull and dark, and is having trouble swimming. What should I do?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

With the danios being used to cycle your tank they are going to be a lot more susceptible to stress related diseases! You can try to move him by himself with pristine water and see if he will start to eat and come back around but if the gourami has calmed down leaving him and not causing more stress may be your best bet. Try some frozen or live food and see if he will accept that.


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

That's wired opoline are usually the more peaceful of the gouramis. What kind of Cory cats do you have? I have a dwarf gourami (whom already smoked two other gouramis himself I didn't know mixing them was a no no) he leaves my Cory's alone and my German blue has got the little man syndrome going on and chases the gourami away frequently with very little contact. If you still have issues I would think about moving it I hate having fish that just don't give up, there's no reason to make the other fish suffer. I just today rescued a panda Cory from an African tank, poor guy was missing most of his dorsal fin.


----------

